# A month later and it finally came in



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got it delivered the other day, and this thing has some torque, So far used it to rip a bunch of wild bushes out of the ground, roots and all.










The wife likes it, good to have a supportive wife.










Bob, (me) likes it alot, I even look like a farmer setting on it. edro: 










At rest in the shop.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

great looking tractor. What do you have strapped to the rollover bar?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think that's for the owners manual. That's one Pissed off mower. Guess which tractor forum member is all envious? Suddenly my 316 is antiquated. Must upgrade! Nice tractor Flman. Bet you told the wife that if she bought that for you, she could pose for that photo!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh.....By the way......Is that diesel or gas fired?


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

chrpmaster said:


> great looking tractor. What do you have strapped to the rollover bar?


Like Bott said, more stupid government laws, it is for the owners manual that no one is gonna read any ways, and another way for OSHA to bust your balls, and an extra expense whey you buy equipment.



music in a bott said:


> I think that's for the owners manual. That's one Pissed off mower. Guess which tractor forum member is all envious? Suddenly my 316 is antiquated. Must upgrade! Nice tractor Flman. Bet you told the wife that if she bought that for you, she could pose for that photo!


Sheesh, she did not even know about it until I signed the documents and sent the down payment, she is very supportive off all I do, as long as I don't beat her, or cheat on her, she is happy. And no, I don't do either. I just tell her after the fact, and she says. "Really" with a smile on her face. She then asked if it has a 3 pt hitch and PTO.




music in a bott said:


> Oh.....By the way......Is that diesel or gas fired?


3 Cylinder Yanmar diesel.

I got a snow plow and ballast box so far, will add on as needed. BTW the wife wants to get a horse one day, and says well need a manure spreader. She actually took AG in High School, and went to college for equine study.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Flman, I love those little 3 cyl diesels! They sure have a nice gritty growel! By the way....I can 't help but mention that it's not the governments fault about the regulations and added expense, but rather the people who DON'T read those manuals or even more frightening, those who lack common sense about safety and the like. These type of people, are the folks who involve lawsuites, and drive up the cost of everything from tractors to insurance. Companies react in a manner that reflects this by creating safety features that make it nearly impossible to use your newly aquired purchases. So, in total reality, it's not the governments fault, but rather the "lack" of common sense, some ignorant people exhibit, they then in turn try to put the blame on someone else, for the lack of their mental comprehension. It's called "not accepting your responsibilty. These sort of people ruin it for everyone else who actually "does" have a brain! I happent to defeat most of the safety devices on my tools and equipment, and still have all my extrimities! But it's because I've been around equipment since I was a youngster.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you have the 3 cylinder diesel? I looked at your profile and the registry and did not find any thing. The thing sounds just like a big JD back hoe, just not as loud.

So, are you saying JDs lawyers told them to put the manual holder there to cover their arses?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> Do you have the 3 cylinder diesel? I looked at your profile and the registry and did not find any thing. The thing sounds just like a big JD back hoe, just not as loud.
> 
> So, are you saying JDs lawyers told them to put the manual holder there to cover their arses?


I have a very small 4 cyl Yanmar in mine. it's a growler too! I can't help but say that having the manual on board on handy not only covers all the bases, it's just a great idea as well. Many times, I've used other folks equipment and coulddn't figure out how something worked, and the manual being handy certainly saved the day. unquestionably, we understand our equipment, but if someone else climbed in the saddle and you weren't around.........So....How many times have you mowed your lawn this week? (wink wink)


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

What model tractor do you have? Only mowed once, yanked out some brush, took it for a ride at night to see how well the headlights worked.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> What model tractor do you have? Only mowed once, yanked out some brush, took it for a ride at night to see how well the headlights worked.


 It's a lowly, cheap and bottom of the barrel John Deere 990. We bought it new, and it's performed so well, I shouldn't complain, but the loader is a bit on the flimsy side in my opinion, and the non synchro trans was a huge huge mistake. There is a new tractor in my future, and this time it will be at least 48 Hp, synchro'd, and have a decent loader, but until then, ho hum! I remember getting our 316 John Deere mower, which is still in our fleet. We had gone from a push mower to a rider that was built like a literal army tank. I remember taking it out for a midnight mow to check the headlights. This little machine is old and obsolete, but still a nugget!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> What model tractor do you have? Only mowed once, yanked out some brush, took it for a ride at night to see how well the headlights worked.


Okay, I plagarized the picture, as this is my tractor, just not my driveway!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I did happen to get the extra heavy duty bucket with mine at the time we bought and it was well worth the extra $$$$. I believe that if I had bought the standard bucket, it'd be destroyed by now, the way I work things!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

That is a nice tractor Bott, but would be too big and heavy for my use. My 2305 is already a little on the big side with that roll bar, but I did not want to get a toy. I am planning on making it my first and last tractor, unless I change careers and go into farming?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, thanks Fl! I have a lot of driveway and land, and this unit has done everything I put it to, but it is a bit on the underpowered side for me whith respect to the loader. Toying with the notion of installing bigger rams, but then something would break, and I don't want to go there. That unit of yours would sure make quick work of gutting my lawn! That green machine must be a blast with the hydrostate pedals. My 316 is hydrostat but has the lever for forward and reverse. Not quite as handy.


----------

